# where are your favorite places to fish from the shore



## dpmkflorida (Feb 21, 2014)

From Naples up to Venice... We don't have a boat.... my girlfriend and I just love to fish... every weekend we try to fish somewhere new...normally we fish with live shrimp or lures.. Love the Kastmaster... catches everything......... we love pier fishing.... from the beach is great too...Thanks in advance...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Venice North or South Jetties. Sharky's Fishing Pier in Venice. Skyway drive on fishing pier a little north of Venice. SO many places to fish. Good Luck! The end of the Venice South Jetty at day break is where you want to be for some Spanish Mackerel this time of year.


----------

